# Remember akcrazygirl???



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I was bored one day and going through the breeding posts, and I was reading about some girl who had 10lb blue merle deerheads, and she was selling their puppies for really high amounts of money. Anyway, I found her stud service ad on hoobly.com:

http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/213553.html


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Ugh I guess I wasn't on the forum when she was but I've seen ads for this dog and puppies on Hoobly and Puppyfind before and thought it was terrible. :evil: I honestly don't think that her dogs are full chihuahua and even if they are they are definitely not within the breed standard. She's also studding him out to any color dog I guess.. :angry7:

I would never ever pay $300 to breed to a dog so out of the standard and one that was 10 pounds! That's likely to kill any female who isn't that big herself to carry those puppies. It's really sad to see. I have nothing against bigger chis, Deedlit is a big chi, or mixed breed chis or anything like that at all, I just think that good examples of the breed are what should be bred and responsibly not selling blue merle puppies without spay/neuter contracts and offering a blue merle for stud service to anyone basically. And what is with charging more for "extra ties"?? :roll:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I just saw her puppy for sale there. This is quoted from the ad for a black and tan female that is six weeks old:

"Sire is 10lbs Blue Merle and Dam is 5lbs Black/Tan w/
White. She will be on the smaller side like her mother, not a teacup but a
standard sized Chi, 4-7 lbs fullgrown."

She bred a 10 pound male to a 5 pound female! :shock:


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Watermonkey said:


> I just saw her puppy for sale there. This is quoted from the ad for a black and tan female that is six weeks old:
> 
> "Sire is 10lbs Blue Merle and Dam is 5lbs Black/Tan w/
> White. She will be on the smaller side like her mother, not a teacup but a
> ...


 :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 
Thats awful. the poor girl


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It's really horrible what she is doing. I don't understand how people can breed their dogs without doing any research first. Her dogs do not look full chi at all as well.

I couldn't imagine looking for a 10lb chi to use as a stud dog :shock:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I guess all she sees is $$$$$$$$$$$ :evil:


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

rach said:


> Watermonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw her puppy for sale there. This is quoted from the ad for a black and tan female that is six weeks old:
> ...


I belong to a chihuahua group with this same person... I didn't know she was advertising but, she DID post that this was an accidental breeding b/w her 10 lbs and the 5-6 lb dam.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

If you search through old posts here on merles, she has had other litters with these dogs.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh wow! even I know a 10lb male and 5lb female isnt good at all!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

i cant get over that i hope people arent silly enough to fall for it. 8)


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, I didn't post to get into an argument or anything... I was just defending the 10 lbs to the 5 lbs... thats all. I've just talked to her a lot and she does seem to really love her dogs. I'm just not the type to bash someone who isn't there to defend themselves and when the situation isn't known. The only thing that matters to me is if the dogs are loved and well cared for. I'm sorry.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

noone was trying to ARGUE with you, all jessie said was to search through the old posts about melrles and youll find this isnt the first time this "acciedntal" breeding has occured...and usually after the first "accident" your smart enough to get the dogs spayed/neutered!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Vero22 said:


> I'm just not the type to bash someone who isn't there to defend themselves and when the situation isn't known.


I think the situation IS known because this person used to be a member here. It would be different if we'd never known this person but she used to be a member here, not a very responsible one at that. :?


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey thats cool... differing opinions and all. I'm just going to stay out of this thread though and keep to myself.


----------

